# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ؟-*-؟ مـا هـو أجمـل بيـت قرأتـه ؟-*-؟

## My tears

؟-*-؟ مـا هـو أجمـل بيـت قرأتـه ؟-*-؟

هـذه محاولة لمعرفـة مابداخـل كـل انسـان من ثقافة شعريـة وتفهـم للشعـر وتـذوق لـه ..
فمـن لديـه بيـت نـال استحسانـه .. واعجبـه وملـك لبـه .. ويعتـز بـه ..
وأخـذ علـى لسانـه وتفكيـره فهـو يردده .. فـل يذكـره هــنـا.. 
مـن بـاب الأعجـاب والوصـول إلى أجمــل ماقالـه العـرب ..
وأرجـو مـن الجميــع المشاركـة ..
ولا يمنـع من المشاركـة أكثـر مـن مـره ..

وابـدأ بالبيـت الأول .. 
بـ قول جرير :
إن العيون التي في طرفها حور .*. قتلننا ثم لم يحيين قتلانا  

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

my tearsيعطيك العافيه 

  اعجبني الموضوع ..والبيت اللي يعجبني وفي هالفتره احس كثير اردده : 

 [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="royalblue" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
للمتنبي :
خيالك في عيني وذكرك في فمي =ومثواك في قلبي فأين تغيب[/poem]

----------


## My tears

لله يعافيك خيه .. شمعة تحترق .. تسلمي على التواجد .. 

هذه أجمل أبيات عمرت في ذاكرتي من أيام الدراسة .. 

كفكف دموعك ليس ينفعك البكاء ولا العويل
وانهض ولا تشكُ الزمان فما شكا إلا الكسول
واسلك بهمتك السبيل ولا تقل كيف السبيل 
ما ضل ذو أمل سعى يوما وحكمتة الدليل

مع خالص تحياتي .. اختكم My tears ..

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم
احسنت اختي وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع

وقد اعجبتني هذه الابيات رائعة للشاعر إبراهيم بريول - رحمه الله

""""
بك أستجير فمن يجير سواكـا 
  فأجر ضعيفاً يحتمي  بحماكـا 

إني ضعيف أستعين على  قوى 
  ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعض قواكـا 

 أذنبت ياربي وآذتنـي ذنـوب 
  مالهـا مـن غافـر  الاكــا 

 دنياي غرتني وعفوك غرنـي 
  ما حيلتـي فـي هـذه أو ذاك

تحياتي..

----------


## My tears

أهلاً بك أخي الكريم .. القلب المرح .. ربي يعطيك العافيه .. 

أبيات لـِ عنتر بن شداد .. 

يـعيش كـما عـاش الذليل بغُصّة .. وإن مـات لا يجري دموعُ النوادب

مع خالص تحياتي .. اختكم My tears ..

----------


## القلب المرح

تفنى اللذاذة ممن نال شهوته.... من الحرام ويبقى الإثم والعار
تبقى عواقب سوء في مغبتها .... لا خير في لذة من بعدها النار


قد اعجبتني هذه الابيات ولكنني لم اعرف صاحب هذه الابيات

----------


## My tears

إليكم هذا الأبيات لصفي الدين الحلي من العصر الأيوبي :

لا يمــتطي المجدَ من لم يركبِ الخطرا .*. ولا يـنـــال العــــلا من قــــدَّم الحــــذَرَا
ومـــن أراد العــلا عــفـــــواً بِــلا تـعــــبٍ .*. قــضــــى ولم يـقـضِ من إدراكها وطرا

----------


## القلب المرح

مالي أراك تقــــــــــــــــلبُ النظرا


*
 وكأن عـــــينك لا تـــــــــرى أثرا ؟

وكأن قلبك لايحــــــــــــــــس بما
 *

*
 يجـــــــــري ولا يستشعر الخطـرا

وكأن ما في الكـــــــــونِ من عبرٍ
 *

*
 ومن المواعـــظ واجهت حـــجـــرا

مالي أراك عقـــــــــــــــدتَ ألويةً

للوهم ساقت نحــــــوك الكـدرا ؟

----------


## My tears

إليكم هذا البيت من قصيدة للشاعر أحمد شوقي :

خدعوهـا بقولهم حسنـاء .*. والغوانـي يغرهـن الثنـاء

----------


## القلب المرح

أبيات في مدح الرسول صلّى الله عليه وآله  وسلم للأخت الشاعرة إلهام من عُمان 




يا طالباً للحُبّ هِم بمحمد
 ذاك هو النبع الزُلال الصافي

حُباً يورّثك الجنان فسيحة
 يُنجيك من كرب بلا مقداف

إعرف فضائل مصطفاك فريضة
 وأسكنها بالقلب الكليم الجافي

إن كنت ترضى في الحبيب تواضعاً
 فمحمدٌ نهر التواضع صافي

أو كنت ترضى في الحبيب تعطّفاً
 فبعطفه أمسى الصقيع دافي

إن كان يُعجبك التسامح شيمة
 سل أهل مكة ساعة الإنصافِ

ولئن يروقك أن تهيم بماجدٍ
 فالمجد صنعته بلا إسفاف

----------


## الميج

دموع في الخدود لها مسيل
وعين نومها , أبدا قليلُ

----------


## My tears

نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى  .*.  ما الحبُّ إلا للحبيب الأول
كم منزل في الأرض يألفه الفتى  .*.  وحنينه أبداً لأول منزل

----------


## القلب المرح

فمن شـــــاء فـلـيـذكر جمال بثينة    
  ومـن شـــــاء فـلـيغـزل بحـب الربائب

     سأذكـــــر حبي للحــبيب محمــــد    
  إذا وصف العشـــــــــاق حب الحبائب
    ويبدو محياه لعيني في الكــــــرى     
  بنفسي أفــدّيــــــــه  إذاً  والأقــــــارب
  وتـدركني في ذكـــره قـشـعــريرة     
من الوجــــد لا يحويه عــلــم الأجانب
     وألـــفي  لـــروحي عند ذلك هـزة    
   وأنســـــــــا وروحا فيه وثبـــــة واثب
   وإنك أعلى المرسليــــن مكانــــــة     
وأنت لهم شـمـس وهـم كالــثـواقـــــب
   وصل إلهي كلما ذرّ شــــــــــارق     
   عـلى خاتـم الرســــــل الكرام الأطايب

----------


## My tears

ان كان رفضا حب آل محمد .*. فليشهد الثقلان اني رافضي

(الامام الشافعي)

----------


## القلب المرح

سَأَظلُّ يا وَطني هُنا أَلعبْ
لي ذِكرَياتٌ هاهُنا..
فَالليلُ أُغنيةُ الهَوى..
وَقَصيدةٌ عَربيَّةٌ ،
وَالشَّمسُ لي مَلعبْ
لَن يَمحُوَ التَّاريخُ ذاكِرتي..
فَذاكِرتي تُنيرُ كَأَنَّها كَوْكبْ
سَأَظلُّ يا وَطَني هُنا أَكتبْ
قَلَمي عَدُوُّي حِينَ لا يَكتبْ..
قَلبي جَبانٌ حينَ لا يُحببْ
سَأَظلُّ حَتَّى تَرْحلَ الحَشَراتُ مِن دَمِنا..
فَلنْ أَتعبْ.

----------


## My tears

يا من يعز علينا ان نفارقهم .*. وجدنا ان كل شيء بعدهم عدم

(ابو الطيب المتنبي)

----------


## القلب المرح

أبي قـد مزقت قلبي الكلـوم
 وبـين جوانحي تحيـا الهمـوم 
تراني في الـورى أمشي كئيبـاً
 كـأني مـن تنكرهـم يتيـمُ 
أقـول ألا أرى منكم خليـلا
 بـه تُجلى عن النفس الغيـومُ 
ولكن من يُجيب ؟ ومن أنادي
 لعمري حـلَّ بي خطبٌ جسيمُ 
تطـاردني نـواظرهـم وإني
 نظرتُ إذا بهـا حـولي تحـومُ

----------


## My tears

ومــالـي الا آل أحمد شيعـة .*. ومــالـي الا مذهـب الحـق مذهـبُ

----------


## القلب المرح

أخـي فامـض لا تلتـفـت للوراء     طريقـك قد خـضبته الدمـــاء
ولا تـلـتـفت هـهنا أو هـنـاك     ولا تـتـطلع لـغـيـر السـمـاء
فـلسـنا بطـير مهـيض الجنـاح     ولن نستـذل .. ولن نسـتـبـاح
وإنـي لأسمـع صـوت الدمــاء     قـويا ينـادي الكـفـاحَ الكفـاح
سـأثـــأرُ لكـن لـربٍ وديـن     وأمـضي عـلى سـنـتي في يقـين
فـإما إلى النـصـر فـوق الأنـام    وإمـا إلى الله في الـخــالـديـن

سيد قطب .. رحمه الله

----------


## My tears

فـقــــدنــــا روحنـــا لمـــا فقدنا .*.  منـــارة دربنـا: إبــــــن الشبـيـبِ 
فقــدنــا مـــا يُهـدهــــدُ أيَّ نفسٍ .*.  صفـاءَ الـــروحِ والقلبِ النجيبِ 

عادل اللباد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في الناس ابدال وفي الترك راحة = وللقلب صبرا ً للحبيب وان جفا

                                        (الشافعي)

----------


## القلب المرح

لا تـبكني أمـاه وابـك بلوعة         ديـناً جـريحاً ما عليه بــواكيا 
ما كنت يومـا رغم حبسي جاثيا         فـلأجل ربـي أسـتطيب عذابيا 

(من أبي محمد المقدسي)

----------


## My tears

عيد بأية حال عدت يا عيـد .*. بما مضـى ام لأمر فيـك تجديـد
اما الاحبة فالبيـداء دونهـم .*. فليت دونـك بيـدا دونهـا بيـــــد

----------


## My tears

انّ اقسى ما يحمل القلب  .*. ان يطلب منه لنبضه تفسير 

((السيد مصطفى جمال الدين رحمه الله))

----------


## My tears

قول شوقي في رثاء مصطفى كامل:
المشرقان عليك ينتحبانِ ..  قاصيهما في مأتمٍ والدانِ
دقّات قلب المرء قائلة له  .. إن الحياة دقائقٌ وثوانِ
أقسمتُ أنّك في التراب طهارةٌ .. ملكٌ يهاب سؤاله الملكانِ
لو كان للذكر الحكيم بقيّةٌ  .. لم تأتِ بعدُ، رثيتَ في القرآنِ

----------


## القلب المرح

إِنْ كانَ شِعري طَرَباً

أَرجوكُمُ أَنْ تَغضَبوا

أَو كانَ شِعري غَضَباً

أَرجوكُمُ.. لا تَطرَبوا

----------


## My tears

إذا بلغ الرأي النصيحة فاستعن .*. برأي نصيح أو نصيحة حازم 
ولا تجعل الشورى عيلك غضاضة .*. فإن الخوافي قوة للقوائم

----------


## القلب المرح

حينَ يَجيءُ الليلُ..

وَتَقْدحُ في القَلبِ شَرارَهْ

تَنمو تَكْبَرُ تُمسي شُعْلَهْ

تُشْرقُ فِكْرَهْ..

تَغدو جَمرَهْ

----------


## شجون آل البيت

الحب شعلة نور ساحر هبطت من السماء فكانت ساطع الفلق 
ومزقت عن جفون الدهر أغشية وعن وجوه الليالي برقع الغسق
الحب روح الهي مجنحة أيامه بضياء الفجر والشفق
يطوف في هذ الدنيا فيجعلها نجماً جميلاً ضحوكاً جد مؤتلق 
لولاه ماسمعت في الكون أغنية ولا تآلف في الدنيا بنو أفق

(أبو القاسم الشابي)

----------


## My tears

اذا رأيت نيوب الليث بارزة .*. فلا تظنن بان الليث يبتسم

  ;)

----------


## القلب المرح

عبد الرحمن صالح العشماوي

زفراتكم من حولنا تتصعَّد *** وصراخكم في صمتنا يتبدَّدُ 
ذبتم على وَهَج الرَّصاص ولم نزلْ  ***
 لعدوِّنا وعدوِّكم نتودد 
تتغيَّثون سحابَنا، وسحابنا  *** وَهْمٌ كبير في الفضاء مجَّمُد

----------


## My tears

إذا هبت رياحك فأغتنمها .*. فإن الخافـقات لـها سكـون
وإن ولدت نياقك فأحتلبها.*. فما تدري الفصيل لمن يكون

----------


## القلب المرح

إلهميني يالمشاعر  للشعر معنى جميل
علميني كيف اكون وكيف اصير وابتدي
كيف اسافر في عيونك في الزمان المستحيل
كيف تضوين الطريق لناظري وكيف اهتدي

(نواف بن فيصل)

----------


## My tears

فإذا تصبك مصيبة فاصبر لها .*. عظمت مصيبة مبتلي لا يصبر

----------


## My tears

وتعظم في عين الصغير صغارها .*. وتصغر في عين العظيم العظائم

----------


## القلب المرح

يُغضي عَلى جِراحِهِ..
يُغْضي عَلى أَحزانِهِ..
يُغْضي عَلى بُركانِهِ
الجَمرُ في وَريدِهِ..
وَالنَّارُ في شَريانِهِ
زَمانُهُ يَحبو عَلى مَكانِهِ
مَكانُه يَصبو إِلى زَمانِهِ
يَعيشُ أَوْ يَموتُ كَالزَّيتونِ واقِفاً..
أَتَعرفونَ مَنْ ؟؟

----------


## My tears

وجاهل مده في جهله ضحكي.*. حتى اتته يد فراسة وفم

----------


## القلب المرح

لو نسيت العمر  ما انسى دمعتك
صرخة ذابت من عيونك دموع

(خالد الفيصل)

----------


## المستجير

فما اكثر الاخوان حين تعدهم ...............ولكنهم فى النائبات قليل

----------


## My tears

إذا هبت رياحك فأغتنمها .*. فإن الخافـقات لـها سكـون
وإن ولدت نياقك فأحتلبها .*. فما تدري الفصيل لمن يكون

----------


## My tears

بلغ ايادا وخلل في سراتهم .*. اني ارى الرأي ان لم يعل قد سطع

 :)

----------


## المستجير

اذا المروء لايرعاك الا تكلفاً .......... فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التاسفا

----------


## My tears

لو أستطيع سكبت روحي خمرة في كأسها
حتى إذا حال النوى بيني وبين كناسها
وتجاهلت أوأنكرت أمري لدى جلاسها
أطلت من أجفانها وجريت مع أنفاسها!

----------


## القلب المرح

يَمشي عَلى الحُطامْ
لكِن إِلى الأَمامْ
يَخافُهُ الموتُ البَطيءُ وَالزُّؤامْ
يُحَطِّمُ الأَصنامْ..
وَيُوقِظُ الأَحلامْ
وَينْحني أَمامَ كِبريائِهِ الوَثَنْ
يا سيِّداتي سادَتي
أَتعرفونَ مَنْ ؟؟

----------


## المستجير

من لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره ............تعددت الاسباب والموت واحدُ

----------


## القلب المرح

النفسُ تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت أن السعادة فيها ترك ما فيها 

لا دارٌ للمرءِ بعد الموت يسكُنهـا إلا التي كانَ قبل الموتِ بانيها

فإن بناها بخير طاب مسكنُـه وإن بناها بشر خاب بانيها

أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعُها ودورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها

(من اشعار الامام علي عليه السلام)

----------


## My tears

أحب التي ظلت ليالي لم تنم .*. إزائي طفلاً كي يفارقني الضرُّ
أحب التي عزّت فؤادي آسفاً .*. لمسألة القلب فارقه الصبر
فاكرم بها أماً رؤوفاً تضمُّني  .*. حنوناً وأهوى من يكون به البرّ

----------


## My tears

نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى .*.  ما الحبُّ إلا للحبيب الأول
كم منزل في الأرض يألفه الفتى .*. وحنينه أبداً لأول منزل

----------


## توأم الفرح

الورد لايعرف أين العطر في أوراقه **** والمرء لايعرف أين النار في أشواقه

----------


## My tears

قد جئت معتذراً ما في فمي خبرُ .*.  رجلاي أتعبها الترحالُ والسفرُ
ملَّت يداي تباريح الأسى ووعت .*. عيناي قاتِلَها ما خانَها بَصَرُ
إن جئتُ يا وطني هل فيك متّسعُ .*.  كي نستريح ويهمي فوقنا مطرُ

من قصيدة للشاعر عبد الله الصيخان

----------


## القلب المرح

قوم هـم الآفة الكبرى على الأدبِ
   يا حيرة الشعر كم يلهو برونـقـه

من الـطرافـة بين اللهـو واللعبِ
   في كل يوم ترى في الصحف أمثلة

من السـخافة كادت تخجل العربي
   سـدّوا الـفراغ بأوزان مـلفـّقة

ألا بـدارًا فإنّ الوقـت من ذهبِ
   أئِـمّـة اللـغة الفصـحى وقادتها

هيّا إلـى نصرها في جحفل لّجِبِ
   ردّوا إلى لـغة القـرآن رونقـها


من شعر الشاعر صقر بن سلطان القاسمي

----------


## المستجير

دع الامور تمشى فى اعنتها ...................ولا تبين لا خالى البالى
هى الامور كما شاهدتها دولاً ............... من سره زمن سائة ازمانُ

----------


## My tears

يا ظبية البان طربت وعادني .*. ما يشبه الاحلام من ذكراك

----------


## القلب المرح

وَدِّعْ طُلولَكَ في حَيفـا ، وَفي يافـا **   وَقَبِّلِ الـبَحرَ..أَسـماكاً وَأَصدافـا
هذي البِلادُ التي كانَتْ... لَنـا وَطَناً  **  هـانَحنُ،نَنْزِلُ فيهـا الآنَ أَضيافـا

----------


## My tears

أراك يزيدك الاثراء حـــرصاً .*. علـى الدنيا كأنك لا تمـــوت
أراك يزيدك الاثراء حـــرصاً .*. علـى الدنيا كأنك لا تمـــوت
فهل لك غاية إن صرت يوماً .*.  إليها قلت حسبي قد رضيت

----------


## My tears

يا آل بيت رسول اللـه حـبكـم .*.  فرضُ من الله في القرآن أنزلهُ
يكفيكم من عظيم الفخر أنكم .*.  من لم يصل عليكم لا صلاة لـه

----------


## القلب المرح

إن لــلــحــق ثـــــورة iiوضـــرامــا   **         لـيـس تـبقي لـلجاهلي نـظاما
لا يـغـر الـطـغاة غـلـفة شـعـبي         **      إن لـلـشـعب صــحـوة وانـتـقاما
أيـهـا الـقـابعون فــوق iiخـليجي       **       إن تـحـت الأقــدام نــاراً تـرامـى

للشاعر (احمد مطر)

----------


## My tears

يا آل بيت رسول اللـه حـبكـم .*. فرضُ من الله في القرآن أنزلهُ
يكفيكم من عظيم الفخر أنكم .*.  من لم يصل عليكم لا صلاة لـه

قول الشافعي

----------


## القمره

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,4,teal,normal,italic" bkcolor="darkblue" bkimage="backgrounds/15.gif" border="none,4,skyblue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قولي لطيفك ينثني               عن مضجعي وقت الرقاد
كي استريح وتنطفي            نار تأجج في الفؤاد[/poem]

----------


## My tears

بو الفضل يا خويَ يمّ المشرعة .. عينه مصيوبه وكفوفه مقطّعة
صارت التربان ليله اْوْ مخدعه ..  بيرقه يمّـه وِشْ هالفاجــعــــه

----------


## My tears

تنام ملء جفونٍ أنت توقظها .*. فكيفَ صيّرت منّي للفنى هدفاً
وكيف تفترشُ الأهداب ناعسةً .*. كأنّ فوق جفوني للهوى غرفا

----------


## My tears

شوقي يقول وما درى بمصيبتي .*. قم للمعلم وفّه التبجيــــــــــــــلا
اقعد فديتك هل يكون مبجّــــــلاً .*. من كان للنشئ الصغار خليلا؟!
وكاد يلفلقني الأمير بقولــــــــه .*. كاد المعلّمُ أن يكون رســـــــولا

----------


## المستجير

سلام على الدنيا اذا لم يكن بها ...... صديقٌ صدوق صادق الوعد منصفى

----------


## My tears

نسي الطين ساعة انه طين حقير .*. فصال تيها وعربـــــــــــد
وكسى الخز جسمه فتباهـــــــــــا .*. وحوى المال كيسه فتمرد
يا أخي لا تمل بوجهك عنـــــــــي .*.  ما انا فحمة ولا انت فرقد
انت لم تصنع الحرير الذي تلبس .*. واللؤلؤ الذي تتقلـــــــــــــــــد
انت في البردة الموشاة مثلـــــــــــي .*. في كسائي الرديمي تشقى وتسعد

----------


## المستجير

انا الذى نظر الاعمى الى ادبى .................. واسمعت كلماتى من به صمم

----------


## القلب المرح

*أعــــــــيش قصة عائلة في منتدانـــــــا ** سلمت يمين الناصرة ومن أسسوها
صرنا نعيش ونحكي قصة هوانــــــــــــا ** مع مشرفين كرام بحبهم آسرونـــــــــــا*

----------


## My tears

عجبتني أبياتك أخي الكريم القلب المرح .. 
الله يعطيك العافيه .. وسلامتك .. 

يا قـالع الباب الذي عن هـزّها  .. عجـزت أكـفٌّ أربعون وأربـع 
ما العـالم العـلـويِّ إلا تربـةٌ .. فيها لجـثَّتك الشـريفة مضجـعُ 
ما الدهر إلا عبدُك القـنُّ الـذي .. بنفوذ أمـرك في البريـة مولـعُ 
بل أنت في يوم القـيامة حـاكمٌ .. في العـالمين وشـافعٌ ومشـفِّعُ

----------


## القلب المرح

*الموت ماهو طعنت السيف والرمح الموت عينك يوم ترخي هدبها 

.... 

احس بغيبتك غربه وضيقه مالها آخر احس اني بلاصحبه وشكلي يكسر الخاطر 

.... 

اوادعه وامشي واقول انتهينا ومن باكر ارجع واتاسف واراضيه*

----------


## My tears

سأحمل روحي على راحتي .. والقي بها في مهاوي الردى
فاما حياة تسّـــــــــر الصديق .. واما ممات يغيض العــــــدى
ونفس الشريف لها غايتـــان .. بلوغ الاماني ونيل المنـــــى

أتذكرها من أيام الدراسه :d ..

----------


## القلب المرح

_طق طق طق شاطرة  لش درجتين_  

*فَتَحتُ فُؤادِيَ لِلعِشقِ لَيلاً..
وَكانَ بِهِ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ خَيالٍ،

وَقَصرٌ يَضُمُّ هَوانا..

وَكانَ عَلى بابِهِ حارِسانْ

وَكانَ يُزَقْزِقُ فِيَّ الهَوى وَالحَنانْ*

----------


## المستجير

ودع هريرة ان الركب مرتحلا .................... فهل تطيق وداعاً ايها الرجل

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم 
هذه ابيات اعجبتني 
بلوغ المجد لي غايه بسيطه ما تبي رجال
اطول المجد بيديني ودوس برجلي الخيبه
ولان القول مايجزي اذا ما صاحبه افعال
اقط الخير في بحري واذا لي نيه احكي به
انا ماني مثل غيري اذوب بكلمه تنقال
ولا حرك كلام الناس في قلبي لوا هيبه
ولا حلمي يبي فارس ولا فكري يبي خيال
ولا لي بالبشر صاحب لاني قمه الطيبه
تسمو كلمتي جراه تسموها دليل ضال
اقول الراي ما هرول عبث مني وانا ذيبه
انا وان كان في عيب رميته فوق مد الجال
وخليت الجزر يبحر مع عيبي ويسري به
كثير اسمو على جرحي ونزفه داخلي ما زال
الين الجرح شوهني من الكتمان والسيبه 

"سلمت انامل كاتبها*

----------


## My tears

*يا من يعز علينا ان نفارقهم .. وجدنا ان كل شيء بعدهم عدم*
*
(ابو الطيب المتنبي)*

----------


## القلب المرح

*علي يا حامي الجار ... علي يمحطم الاصنام . . . . . 
علي يا سيف الشجاعه علي يا ذخر الايام . . . . 
علي يمجندل الشجعان علي يا طاعم الايتام . . 
القلم يعجز عن وصفك سيدي لو جمعوا كل الاقلام . . .*

----------


## My tears

*لا يمــتطي المجدَ من لم يركبِ الخطرا .*. ولا يـنـــال العــــلا من قــــدَّم الحــــذَرَا
ومـــن أراد العــلا عــفـــــواً بِــلا تـعــــبٍ .*. قــضــــى ولم يـقـضِ من إدراكها وطرا*

*:):)*

----------


## My tears

*إذا بلغ الرأي النصيحة فاستعن .. برأي نصيح أو نصيحة حازم 
ولا تجعل الشورى عيلك غضاضة  .. فإن الخوافي قوة للقوائم*

----------


## القمره

*نقل فؤادك كما شئت في الهوى ****ماالحب الا للحبيب الاول*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يتمنى المرء في الصيف الشتاء * حتى إذا جاء الشتاء أنكره 

فهو لا يرضى بحال واحد * قتل الإنسان ما أكفره*

----------


## My tears

*دقات قلب المرء قائلة له  .. ان الحياة دقائق وثواني 
فارفع لنفسك بعد موتك ذكرها .. فالذكر للانسان عمر ثاني* 
*
((احمد شوقي))
**
*

----------


## دمــ قلب ــعة

سلام ..

ان أجمل بيت قرأته كان لابي نواس 

ياربي إن عظُمت ذنوبي كثرةً .. فلقد علمتُ بأنّ عفوكَ أعظمُ

إن كانَ لايرجوكَ إلا محسنٌ .. فبمن يلوذُ ويستجيرالمجرمُ؟!!! 
  تحيــــاتي ..

----------


## My tears

*إذا هبت رياحك فأغتنمها .. فإن الخافـقات لـها سكـون
وإن ولدت نياقك فأحتلبها .. فما تدري الفصيل لمن يكون*

**

----------


## ابو طارق

يا آل بيت رسول اللـه حـبكـم .*. فرضُ من الله في القرآن أنزلهُ
يكفيكم من عظيم الفخر أنكم .*. من لم يصل عليكم لا صلاة لـه


باقتباس

----------


## My tears

*ومـــا طـــلب المعيـــــــشة بالتمني .*. ولـــكــن إلــق دلـــوك فــــي الدلاءِ
تجـــئك بحـــمأةٍ وقــلــيــــل مـــــاءِ .*. تجــئــك بمـــلئها يـــوماً ويــــــوماً*

*.. من ديوان أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

(( كن كالنخيل عن الأحقاد مرتفعا*** يرمى بصخر فيلقي أطيب الثمر ))

----------


## My tears

*ليس يخفى الحب والبغض .*. وإن رمـــت اكتتامه 
ليس في اخــذك بالفضــــل .*. وبالحــــلـــــــم ندامــه 
وجواب الجاهــــل الصمت .*. وفي الصمت سلامه*

----------


## القلب المرح

مااخترت انا الطيب انا مختارني طيبي -----*------ من علم الحر يشهر في مراقيبه

----------


## My tears

*جسَّ الطبيبُ خافقـي 

وقـالَ لي : هلْ ها هُنـا الألَـمْ ؟ 

قُلتُ له: نعَـمْ 

فَشـقَّ بالمِشـرَطِ جيبَ معطَفـي 

وأخـرَجَ القَلَــمْ! 

هَـزَّ الطّبيبُ رأسَـهُ .. ومالَ وابتَسـمْ 

وَقالَ لـي : ليسَ سـوى قَلَـمْ 

فقُلتُ : لا يا سَيّـدي 

هـذا يَـدٌ .. وَفَـمْ 

رَصـاصــةٌ .. وَدَمْ 

وَتُهمـةٌ سـافِرةٌ .. تَمشي بِلا قَـدَمْ !*

----------


## المستجير

لاتنهى عن خلق وتاتى مثله ....... عاراً عليك اذا فعلت عظيم

----------


## My tears

*شيخوخة البكاء..!* 
*أنتَ تَبكي !؟ 
 - أَنَا لا أبْكـي 
فَقَـدْ جَـفّتْ دُموعـي في لَهيبِ التّجرِبـةْ 
- إنّهـا مُنْسـَكِبةْ ! ؟ 
 - هـذه ليسـتْ دموعـي .. بلْ دِمائي الشّائِبَـةْ !*

----------


## القمره

اراك عصي الدمع شيمتك الصبر******أما للهوى نهي عليك ولا أمر؟
بلى أنا مشتاق وعندي لوعة*******ولكن مثلي لا يذاع له سر!

----------


## المستجير

*لاتنهى عن خلق وتاتى مثله ................ عارعليك اذا فعلت عظيم*

----------


## My tears

*ومن طاف بالبيت العيتق وبالحـــجر .. وقيت بنفسي خير من وطئ الحصى*
*فنجاه ذو الطول الإله من المــــــــكر .. رسول إلهٍ خـــــــــاف أن يمكروا به*
*وقد صار في حفظ الإله وفـــــي ستر .. وبات رسول الله فـــــــــي الغار آمناً*
*وقد وطنت نفســي على القتل والأسر .. وبت أراعيهم وما يتــــــــــــهمونني*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الفرق بين الديم وبين دمعي ..... هو إن دمعي لك والديم للناس

أغليكي وأحلف لك بربي وربك ..... وأفخر بحبك ياأمل وأرفع الراس*

----------


## My tears

*إذا بلغ الرأي النصيحة فاستعن .*. برأي نصيح أو نصيحة حازم 
ولا تجعل الشورى عيلك غضاضة .*. فإن الخوافي قوة للقوائم*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقله ** واخو الجهاله في الشقاوه ينعم*

----------


## My tears

*ان كان رفضا حب آل محمد .*. فليشهد الثقلان اني رافضي*

*(( الأمام الشافعي ))*

----------


## القلب المرح

*علي يا حامي الجار ... علي يمحطم الاصنام . . . . . 
علي يا سيف الشجاعه علي يا ذخر الايام . . . . 
علي يمجندل الشجعان علي يا طاعم الايتام . . 
القلم يعجز عن وصفك سيدي لو جمعوا كل الاقلام . . .*

----------


## My tears

*نقل فؤادك حيث شئت من الهوى .*. ما الحبُّ إلا للحبيب الأول
كم منزل في الأرض يألفه الفتى .*. وحنينه أبداً لأول منزل*

----------


## القلب المرح

*
*

*أحرص علي اللـي دايـم الـدوم شاريـك ***   وأحذر مـن اللـي لاقسـي الوقـت باعـك*

----------


## My tears

*إذا أبـــصـرتك العين مـــن بعد غاية .. وعــــارض فـيك الشك أثبتك القلب
ولــــــــو أن قــــوماً أمّمـوك لقادهم .. نسيـمك حتى يستدل به الركب
*
*(( علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام )) 
**
*

----------


## My tears

*انثر الطيب لا ترجي صداه .*,*. عطـّر لسانك بذكرالرحيم*

----------


## القلب المرح

القطه
أقول مياو ومن قلبى00000 أقول مياو في فراقك
تذكر يوم ذاك الكلب 00000عضك من طرف ساقك
وقلت مياو يا رجلي00000وانا ربطت لك ساقك
حبيبي لاتقول مياو0000 أخاف تزيد باشواقك

القط

نسيتي أخر زباله00000 نسيتي حبنا فيها
نسيتي علبة تونه0000ضربتينى وأكلتيها
وصرت أبكي أقول مياو0000 وعيني طايره فيها
ولكنك جحدتيني000 طرتيني وأخذتيها
واخر ما أقول مياو000 طالق كان عدتيها

----------


## My tears

*وأعطاه آيات الإمامة كلها *** كموسى وفلق البحر واليد والعصا*
*وما قمص الله النبيين حجة *** ومعجزة إلا الوصيين قمصاً*
*وأن كنت مرتاباً بذاك فقصره *** من الأمر أن تتلو الدليل وتفحصاً*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لبس الإسلامُ إبرادَ السواد &&& حينَ أردى المرتضى سيفُ المرادي
ليلة ما أصبحت إلا و قد &&& غلبَ الغيُّ على أمر الرشادِ
و الصلاحُ انخفضت أعلامهُ &&& فغدت ترفع أعلام الفساد
ما رعي الغادر شهر الله في &&& حجة الله على كل العباد*

----------


## My tears

*ماذا أقول لهُ لو جاء يسألني ...
إن كنت أكرههُ أو كنتُ أهواهُ؟

ماذا أقولُ, إذا راحت أصابعُهُ
تُلملمُ الليلَ عن شعري و ترعاهُ؟

وكيف أسمح أن يدنو بمقعده؟
و أن تنام على خصري ذراعاهُ؟
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لنا ندماء مانمل حديثه  *** أمينون مأمونون قياما ومقعدا*

----------


## صافي1043

لا تقيسي على ملامح وجهي وتقاسيمه جميع شئوني 
انا لي في الحياه طبع رقيق  يتنافى ولون وجهي الحزين

----------


## القلب المرح

*الطير والبلابل تغـني على الاغصان تشدو فرحا. . . وزهور البراري تفتحت 
وخرير الماء يجري طربا. . . والسماء استبشرت والملائكه سبحت وهنأت بمولده 
المصطفى . . . هذا نصير احمد لا فتى الا علي لا فتى . . . دربك درب الخلاص لشعـبي . 
من طول الأنين والبكاء . . . 
سيدي فيك النجاة سيدي فيك الشموخ والأباء . . . . . 
تبت يدا فارس تبت يدا*

----------


## My tears

*ينمـو الـعـراقُ ولـيـسَ فــي غَــدِهِ غَــدُ
ويـجــودُ لـكــنْ لـيــسَ فـــي يَـــدِهِ يَــــدُ
وطـنٌ ذخيرتُـهُ الـفَـراَدَةُ فــي الأسَــى..
وكــــذا جـمـيــعُ الأنـبــيــاءِ تَــفَـــرَّدوا!
وطـــنٌ تَـعَـلَّـمَ مـــن ســــوادِ مـصـيــرِهِ
ألاَّ يُــفــاجِــئَــهُ مــصـــيـــرٌ أســـــــــودُ
مـنـذُ الـجـراحِ ومـنـذُ فـجــرِ ضـمـادِهـا
والـلـيـلُ يــجــرحُ والـصـبــاحُ يُـضَـمِّــدُ
أتُــرى الـعــراقُ خطـيـئـةُ الأزلِ الـتــي
مـا زال يقطـفُ مـن جَناهـا، السَّـرمَـدُ؟
أبـــداً أُطِــــلُّ عـلـيــهِ عــبــر جــراحِــهِ
فـــــأراهُ مــــــن أعـمـاقِــهــا يـتـنــهَّــدُ
ولَقَـدْ نطـلُّ عـلـى الـمـدى مــن شُـرفَـةٍ
خَــطَــأٍ فيـخـذلُـنـا هــنـــاك الـمـشـهــدُ!*

*للشاعر الكبير جاسم الصحيح*

----------


## القلب المرح

*في البدء كان الحسين* 


*نظرة اليه وقد اختزلة عينيها العتاب و الحسره 
فقالت: 

*
*يا تائهاً في مدن الخراب 
و مطلقً عنان كل شهوة تسكن الظلام 
ابصر فذي آياتهُ تقول 
هلآ رجعت إلى الحسين 
***
إني ارى النيران في حشاك 
تحرق كل مابقى من الق النهار 
انصت فكأس العشق يا متيمي تقول 
هلآ رجعت إلى الحسين 
****
اما كفى الترحال في الضياع
و الخوض في مستنقع الجحيم 
هذي دموع حبنا تقول 
هلآ رجعت إلى الحسين*

----------


## القمره

_من أجل عينيك عشقت الهوى*********بعد زمان كنت فيه الخلي_
_وأصبحت عيني بعدالكرى**********تقول للتسهد لاترحلي_
_يافاتنا لولاه ماهزني وجد**********ولاطعم الهوى طاب لي_
_هذا فؤادي فامتلك أمره************فاظلمه ان أحببت أو فاعدل_

----------


## القلب المرح

*قالو سكت وقد خوصمت قلت لهم +++ إن الجواب لباب الشر مفتاح
والصمت عن جاهل أو أحمق شرفا +++ وفيه أيضا لصون العرض إصلاح
أما ترى الأسد تخشى وهي صامتة +++ والكلب يخسى لعمري وهو نباح*

----------


## My tears

*وقالوا لو تشاء سلوت .. عنها فقلتُ لهمْ فانِّي لا أشَاءُ 
وكيف وحبُّها عَلِقٌ بقلْبي .. كما عَلِقَتْ بِأرْشِيَة ٍ دِلاءُ 
لها حب تنشأ في فؤادي .. فليس له-وإنْ زُجِرَ- انتِهاءُ 
وعاذلة تقطعني ملاماً .. وفي زجر العواذل لي بلاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*رحل من صفى قلبي  لهُ.. وبقى الحزن يصادقني في رحيله*

----------


## My tears

*أحجاج بيت الله في أي هودج .. وفي أيِّ خِدْرٍ مِنْ خُدُورِكُمُ قَلْبي 
أأبْقى أسِيرَ الحُبِّ في أرضِ غُرْبة ٍ .. وحادِيكُمُ يَحْدو بقلبي في الركْبِ 
وَمُغْتَربٍ بِالمَرْجِ يَبْكِي بِشَجْوِهِ .. وقد غاب عنه المسعدون على الحب 
إذا مَا أتَاهُ الرَّكْبُ مِنْ نَحْوِ أرْضِهِ .. تَنَفَّسَ يَسْتَشْفِي بِرَائِحة الرَّكْبِ 
**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يقول اراك مبتسماً تغني وكم يحتاج مثلك للبكاء..وما تدري بأن بكائي صعب وأكبر من دموعي كبريائي*

----------


## My tears

*في هذا الزمن المجنون
إما أن تغدوا دجالا
أوتصبح بئرا من أحزان
لا تفتح بابك للفئران
كي يبقى فيك الإنسان !*


*فاروق جويدة*

----------


## القلب المرح

*افضل مافي المجانين .. انهم يشاركوك احزانك وافراحك*

----------


## My tears

> افضل مافي المجانين .. انهم يشاركوك احزانك وافراحك



* تأليف من ؟ *  

*هَـنِيئا لِـضَربِ الهامِ والمَجدِ والعُلَى    ..  وَراجِـيـكَ  والإِسـلامِ أَنـكَ سـالِمُ
ولِـم لا يَـقِي الرَّحمنُ حَدّيكِ ما وَقَى   ..   وتَـفلِيقُهُ  هـامَ الـعِدَى بِـكَ دائِـمُ*
*.. أبو الطيب المتنبي ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

تاليف واحد اسمه ابوجمال

ليت قلبي يعش مثل مايعشق الناس
وليت حبي يتكون ليتكون معه احاسيسي

----------


## My tears

*




تاليف واحد اسمه ابوجمال



*
*ربي يحفظه  .. 
**
* 
*أَحِنُّ إلى لَيْلَى وإنْ شَطَّتِ النَّوَى ..** بليلى كما حن اليراع المنشب 
يقولون ليلى عذبتك بحبها ..** ألا حبذا ذاك الحبيب المعذب*

----------


## القلب المرح

ويحفظ الجميع ان شاء الله  ..

انت بس وحدك تهمني .. وانت كل شئ يعني ليَه

انت بويه وانت امي .. وانت اصلي والهويَه

----------


## My tears

*بِيَ الْيَوْمَ مَا بِي مِنْ هيَام أصَابَنِي .. فإيَّاكَ عَنِّي لاَيِكنْ بِكَ مَا بِيَا 
كأن دموع العين تسقى جفونها .. غداة رأت أظعان ليلى غواديا* 

 :cool:

----------


## القلب المرح

*أنا (بشر) أخطي بدنياي واصيب....ولا أظن به مخلوق من غير زله
ياما نهيت النفس بالغصب والطيب....الا (بحبك) قالت النفس لـلـه*

----------


## My tears

*سأبكي على ما فات مني صبابة .. وأندب أيام السرور الذواهب 
وأمنع عيني أن تلذ بغيركم .. وإنِّي وإنْ جَانَبْتُ غَيْرُ مُجانِبِ 
وخير زمان كنت أرجو دنوه .. رَمَتْنِي عُيُونُ النَّاسِ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبِ 
فأصبحت مرحوما ًوكنت محسداً .. فصبراً على مكروهها والعواقب 
ولم أرها إلا ثلاثاً على منى .. وعَهْدِي بها عَذرَاءَ ذَاتَ ذَوَائِبِ 
تبدت لنا كالشمس تحت غمامة .. بَدَا حاجِبٌ مِنْها وَضَنَّتْ بِحَاجِبِ 
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاتلومني لاجيت كلي من أقصاي....مافيه غيرك لاتضايقت جيته
جيتك ولاغيرك ذكرته بمسراي....جيتك وكل انسان غيرك نسيته
جيتك وقلبي دقته تسبق خطاي....جيتك أقول مفارقك ماقويته*

----------


## My tears

*أُحِبُّك حبّاً لو تحبِّين مثلَه .. أصابك منْ وَجْدٍ عليَّ جنونُ  
قتيل من الأشواقِ أمّا نهارُه .. فباكٍ وأمّا ليلُه فأنينُ* 

 :cool:   :cool:

----------


## القلب المرح

*غصبً علي قلبي يحبك ويغليك....غصبً علي عيني سعدها بشوفك 
اشتاقلك واطرب لحبك وأطريك....دايم على لساني ترددت حروفك*

----------


## المستجير

دقات قلب المرء قائلة له ............ إن الحياة دقائق وثوان

----------


## القلب المرح

*ليتك ياقمر جنبي....اتعبني النظر فوق
ماأظن الحب ذنبي....وماأظن خطاء الشوق*

----------


## My tears

*فو الله ما أبكي على يوم ميتتي .. و لكنني من وشك بينك أجزع 
فصبراً لأمر الله إن حان يومنا .. فليس لأمْرٍ حَمَّهُ اللّه مَدْفَعُ 
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تخيل ديرة غربه مافيها من يسليك....وتخيل انك في بر وظلام الليل كساه
أشوف الموت يوم أنا أفـكر فـيـك....مدري الموت يبيني ولا القلب ناداه
*

----------


## My tears

*ومما شجاني أنها يوم ودعت .. تَقُولُ لَنَا أسْتَوْدعُ اللّه مَنْ أدْرِي 
وَكَيفَ أُعَزِّي النَّفْسَ بعد فِراقِهَا .. وقد ضاق بالكتمان من حبها صدري 
فوالله والله العزيز مكانه .. وقد كاد روحي أن يزول بلا أمر 
خليلي مرا بعد موتي بتربتي .. و قولا لليلى ذا قتيل من الهجر 
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أنا الـذي من شـأن حبـك تعنيـت....وسبحت ببحور المحبـه بذكراك
و أنا الـذي عقـب فرقـاك ونيـت....اليا ذكرت أيـام حبك وروياك*

----------


## My tears

*لأننا نتقن الصمت ..
...
حمّلونا وزر النوايا !!*

*.. غادة السمان ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*في قربه تموت نظـرات العـيـون....من نظراته يزورني الموت بمواثيقه
وليا رحـت عنه شـكـت الجـفـون....ماتشـوف غـير خيالٍ ضـاعت مصاديقه*

----------


## صافي1043

*وعندما تطغى على الحران جمرته 00000000فالصمت اجمل ما يطوى عليه فم*

----------


## My tears

*وطني عشقتك .. مذ ولدت وغردت في الكون نفسي * 
* واستلهمت روحي نشيدك .. من مآتمنا وعرسي*
* وغدتْ خمائلك التي من جدول الشهـداء نَســـقِ*
* أملا يلوح لخاطري ما زلــت ألمحـه بأمســـي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أنا الذي مابدي على الناس سري....من خوف سودان الوجيه تحكي به*

----------


## My tears

*قلبي تفجر بالمحبة رغم مأســاتي الشقيــهْ 
رغم الضياع وقسـوة الدنيا على النفس الأبيـهْ 
رغم الحياة ببؤسهـا وتحشرج الأنفاس فيــهْ 
رغم المخاوف في الدروب وظلمة القلب العتيـّهْ 
سأحطم الأغلال من كفّـِي .. وتصهرها يديــهْ
*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ليت الحـروف ترسـم الغـلا كـان خطيت....غلاك من ذهـب وبالعمر ألوّنك وأكـسـاك
رحـت عـنـك وفي العوامية تهت وغديت....مدري المسافه ضيعتني ولا هايمٍ بذكراك*

----------


## My tears

*أنا إن شكـوت فإنني أشكو إلى الرحمن ضعفـي 
أشكو إليه تبرمـي ضجــري وآلامي وذرفــي 
أشكو إليه النفـس ضاعت فـي متاهات وصلـف 
وتلاشت الآمـال فـي الأعماق وانهارت كجـرف 
وغدوت أجتـر الكآبة أحتسي كاسات خوفــي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياطبيبه لو أجيك تعالجيني....المريض ابوي والمشكله عليه
خططي فـوق الضلوع وعلميني....علميني بـالجـروح الداخليه*

----------


## My tears

*تمتصني أمواج هذا الليل في شره صموت
وتعيد ما بدأت.. وتنوي أن تفوت ولا تفوت
فتثير أوجاعي وترغمني على وجع السكوت
وتقول لي: مت أيها الذاوي... فأنسى أن أموت !!*

*عبدالله البردوني*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ليه العناد وليه يكثر تجنيك .. يلي جرحت القلب تلقى حسابك*
*ان كان تجريحي يسرك بهنيك .. انا الجريح اللي وقف عند بابك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يقولون لي ان بحت قد غرك الهوى.*
*وان لم ابح بالحـب قالوا تصبرا.*
*فما لامرئ يهـوى ويكتـم امره.*
*من الحـب الا ان يمـوت فيعذرا.*

----------


## My tears

*لم يَعُد ثمّةَ أطلال لكي نبكي عليها
كيف تبكي أمَّةٌ 
أخَذوا منها المدامعْ؟؟* 
*
نزار قباني*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ايا ثقلي يا مقوى عزومي لصبري....اجامل على جرحي وانا اشوف دكتوره*

----------


## My tears

*كل مـادعيـت الله يجيبـك زدتنـي ببعـاد .. رح الله لايردك يمكـن الدعوات مقلوبه*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*. . .*
*. .*
*.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*إنْ شئتمُ نيـلَ الشفاعـةِ فـي غـدٍ  ***  ونجاتكمْ في الحشـرِ مـن أهوالِـهِ
إن جاء ذكـرُ محمـدٍ فـي مَحفلٍ  ***  صلوا علـى الهـادي النبـي وآلِـهِ*

----------


## My tears

*تبي تعرف وش أقسى من ألم بات بصدر مقهور ..
جفاف الضحكه بشفة جريح في وسط فرحه ..*
*يجي والضحكه بعينه تغازل بالحنين شعور ..
ويرحل شايل بعينه دموع وفي يده جرحه ..*

 :cool:   :cool:

----------


## القلب المرح

*فـازَ المنـادي عنـد ذكـرِ محمّـدِ**والنـاسُ يجمعُهـا اللقـاءُ الشّائـقُ
صلّـوا عليـهِ وآلِـهِ يـا معـشـرٌ**هـذا محمـدٌ الأمـيـنُ الـصـادقُ*

----------


## My tears

*قـد يبيـع الانســان شيئـا شــراه*
*ولكــن لا يبيــع قـلـبـا قـد هــواه* 
*.*
*.*
*.*
*. . . .*
*. .*
*.*
**

----------


## القلب المرح

*فضائل عند تقوى الله عشر* وخمس ثم سبع تاليات
قبول ثم حفظ ثم نصر * وفوز بالجنان العاليات
وتيسير الأمور وخير زاد * وحب ثم علم في الحياة
وتكفير الذنوب ونيل بشرى * وبعد للمخاوف والعداة
وفرقان وإكرام ولبس * وفوز ثم خير العاقبات
سبيل الفالحين وعظم أجر * ومخرج كل ضيق للنجاة
ولي من بتقوى الله يسري * ومفتاح الكنوز الخيرات*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تعددت الاسباب والموت واحد......فأن لم تمت بالسيف مت بغيره*

----------


## القلب المرح

عجبتُ لصبري بعده وهوَ ميت .. وقد كنتُ أبكيهِ دماً وهوَ غائبُ

----------


## My tears

*ودي انــا القـى لــلاحاسيـس تفسيـر .. ليـش القلـوب لبعـض الاشخـاص تشتـاق*


 :rolleyes:

----------


## القلب المرح

*هذهِ الدنيا سرابٌ زائلٌ ** كل ما فيها هباءُ باطلُ 
كلّ مَنْ أغوتهُ غرّ جاهلُ ** ما ارتوى منها لبيبُ عاقلُ 
كيفَ والصبحُ الذي يبهرنا ** حُسنهُ بعدَ قليلٍ حائلُ 
كيفَ والزرعُ تراهُ هائجاً ** يعتليهِ حاطمٌ أو آكلُ 
كيفَ والضرعُ سمينٌ مترعٌ ** هو ذا من بعدِ صرٌ ذابلُ 
كيفَ والقدّ الذي نزهو بهِ ** بغتةً يرميهِ داءٌ قاتلُ 
كيفَ والمالُ الذي نشقى بهِ ** عَرَضٌ يمضي وثوبٌ ناخلُ 
زخرفُ الدنيا ولذات الصبا ** حلمٌ ليسَ وراهُ طائلُ 
دولٌ تأتي ويعلو شأنها ** أمرها مِثلُ سواها دائلُ*

----------


## My tears

*احيان احس الامل قدام .. واحيان احس اني اتوهم 
احيان احس الملام هيام .. واحيان اقول السكوت ارحم 
اتعب سهر ما تتعب تنام .. الى متى وانت ما تهتم*

 :rolleyes:

----------


## القلب المرح

شعر للسيد الفاضل مرتض الحسني السندي

قلبي بكـــم يــا آل طه مغـــرم ـــ ـــ ـــ وبحبـكــــم أنــا ذائـــب ومتيّم
ولأجلكــــم بين الأنـــام اكـرمُ ـــ ـــ ـــ فـــــإذا وقــــفت بمدحكم أترنّم 
صلى الجميع عليكم وسلمـــــوا
فالله حين برى الأنام وصورا ـــ ـــ ـــ أشباحكم وبها الوجـود تنورّا
ولفضلكم جبيريل صاح مخبرا ــ ــ أخذت مواثيق الولاء من الورى
لمحمد وهو الحبيب الأعظــم
إذ قـــال بارينا ألســت بربكم ـــ ـــ ـــ ومحمد خيــــر الأنـــام نبيكم 
وعليّ بالإيمان صار أميركم ـــ ـــ ـــ قلنا بلى شهدت جوارحنا بكم
حــــــباً كما أولى بذلك آدم

----------


## My tears

*وداع دعا إذ نحن بالخيف من منى .. فَهيَّجَ أحزانَ الفؤادِ وما يَدْرِي 
دعا باسم ليلى غيرها فكأنما .. أطارَ بليلى طائراً كانَ في صدرِي 
دعا باسم ليلى أسخن الله عينه .. وليلى بأرض الشام في بلد قفر 
عرضت على قلبي فقال لي .. مِنَ الآنَ فاجْزَعْ لاَ تملّ منَ الصَّبْرِ 
إذا بانَ من تَهوَى وشَطَّ به النَّوى .. فَفُرقَة ُ مَنْ تهوى أحرُّ منَ الجمر*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*(( علّمنـــــي ))*
*الحب وش فيـه لي منّـك تعلّمته؟ ... ما عاد يشبـع غرورك قووول علّمني*
*مادام شفتـه ضعيـف شفيك أمنته ... الواجـب أنـك توضّـــح لــي وتلوّمني* 
*كــل الــذي أملكه لك حييل سلّمته ... مادري إذا كنـت مخطي فيك سامحني*
*بـس آتذكّــر فـؤادك يـوم كلّمته ... أحيــدك تقـول بأعلــى الصــوت تفهمني*
*على العموم آتقبّل منْك مـــــا شفته ... راضي بظلمـك مادامك قمت تظلمني*
*أنا تعلّمــت منْــك الـدرس وأيقنته ... ماراح أعانــدك .... كيفــك لـو تعذّبني* 
*مازلت (ع) العهد باقــــي وياك لك صنته ... أبحْفظِــك في غيابـك لو تعاندني*
*ياصاحبي كــــــل ما فــي القلب بيّنته ... عطني جوابك دخيييـل الله وريّحني*

----------


## My tears

*المحبه مو مظاهر والعشق ما هو اسم 
العشق ارواح تبقى ماهو بقرب الجسم*

 :rolleyes:

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

أخترتك من الناس للقلب خلا ...ياحيثك مرادي وكيفي وذوقي
مارحت ادور كل زول تحلا ... لولاك تسوى ماعطيتك خفوقي

----------


## My tears

*ألا يا شفاء النفس لو يسعف النوى ..* *ونجوى فؤادي لاتباح سرائره 
أثيبي فتى حققت قول عدوه ..** عليه وقلت في الصديق معاذره 
أُحِبُكِ يا لَيْلَى عَلَى غَيْرِ رِيبَة ٍ .. وما خَيْرُ حُبًّ لا تَعِفُّ ضَمَائِرُهْ*

----------


## القلب المرح

*لسانك لا تذكر به عورة امرئ .................... فكلك عـورات وللــناس ألـســــــن 
وعينك إن أبدت إليك مساويا .................... من الناس قل يا عين للناس أعين*

----------


## My tears

*لا تظن كلمن توفى بالزمن راح
شمعتي ما تنطفي ولو صفقنا راحٍ براح
يمكن من الدنيا مضى وعن تعبها راح
مجيد بوسط السما ارتفع ما وافته المنيه*

----------


## ياقوتة الشرق

*بكيت وهل بكاء القلب يجدي!! * 
*                                    فراق احبتي وحنين وجدي*
*فما معنى الحياة اذا افترقنا!!*
*                                             وهل يجدي النحيب فلست ادري*
*فلا التذكار يرحمني فانسى*
*                                      ولا الاشواق تتركني لنومي*
*فراق احبتي كم هز وجدي* 
*                                       وحتى لقاءهم ساظل ابكي*

----------


## My tears

*والطفل نادى خيته باچر يعود لينا والدنا
شوقه الدافي مرسى أمالي وحياتي، وحبه يجمعنا
بحضنه الحاني نجتمع يا يخيتي ونبضاته مسكنه
ونسمع أحواله من يرد والبسمه تروينا وتلمنا
عيده وعيدي مجتمع في عودته والله يسمعنا
عيده وعيدي مجتمع في عودته والله يسعدنا*

----------


## القلب المرح

اسم الله على طولك ياجمال الهاشمية .. عالمغتسل ممدود ياخير البريه

----------


## My tears

هِلي الدمع يا عين .. صبح و مسيه
بانت ليالي حسين .. و أعظم رزيهعاشور و أهواله .. من أول هلاله

----------


## القلب المرح

*هذا الحسينُ من على الجود سقط عفيرا..*
*وجاه الشمر يوطي على صدره الشريف بنعله ..*
*ويرفع السيف يابوياا ويقطع نحره..*

----------


## My tears

أحرم الحجاج عن لذاتهم بعض الشهور.. وانا المحرم عن لذاته كل الدهور 
كيف لا احرم دأباً ناحراً هدي السرور.. وانا في مشعر الحزن على رزء الحُسين

----------


## فراشة اللهب

الهوينة كان يمشي كان يمشي فوق رمشي     اقتلوه بهدوء وانا اعطيه نعشي

                                 مالي ميت بمقام هانىء ولو فوق عرشي

----------


## My tears

حكاية الكلب مع الحمامة *** تشهد للجنسين بالكرامة 
يقال كان الكلب ذات يومِ *** بين الرياض غارقا في النوم 
فجاء من وراءه الثعبان *** منتفخا كأنه الشيطان 
وهم ان يغدر بالأمينِ *** فرقت الورقاء للمسكين 
ونزلت تواً تغيث الكلب *** ونقرته نقرة فهب
فحمد اللهَ على السلامة *** وحفظ الجميل للحمامة 
اذ مر ما مر من الزمان **** ثم اتى المالك للبستان
فسبق الكلب لتكل الشجرة *** لينذر الطير كما قد انذره
واتخذ النبح له علامة *** ففهمت حديثه الحمامه
واقلعت في الحال للخلاص *** فسلمت من طائر الرصاص
هذا هو المعروف يا اهل الفطن *** الناس للناس ومن يعن يعن

----------


## فراشة اللهب

رحم الله الهوى      كان صرحا في فؤاي فهوى

----------


## My tears

أنْسَتْ رَزيّتكُمْ رزايانا الّتـي * سَلَفَتْ وَهــَوَّنَتْ الرَّزايا الآتية

وَفَجــائِـعُ الأيـّام تَبْقـى مُدَّةً * وَتَزولُ وَهِيَ إلى القِيامَةِ باقية

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياكربلاء  وحشتي وحشه .. وفقدتي فقده* 
*يوم فيكِ أفقد الاحبه*

----------


## My tears

أفاطـم لو خلت الحسين مجدلا  .. وقـد مات عطشانا بشـط فرات  
إذا للطمت الخد فاطم عنـده  .. وأجريت دمع العين في الـوجنات

----------


## القلب المرح

ايها السهم هل كنت تدري .. بالهواء  الى اين تجري
حين اغرقت ماء العطاشا عدت خسفا الى عيني فدري
ويحك كف رمتك وقوس

----------


## My tears

غريـــب      ..    آه يا لي همي بأرض الطفوف 
وحـــــيد      ..    سأضل بعـــــــدك بين الالوف 
شهـــــيد      ..    يا لقلبه في نـــــــحور السيوف 
خضيب      ..    وعليه تعدو خــــــيول الحتوف

----------


## لـــا

الدكتور الشيخ أحمد الوائلي
رحمه الله عليك


رَسمتُ ملامحي ليظل شكلي ** مع المضمون في قلبِ الكتاب

فجسمي سوف يبلى بعد حين ** وأمحى مثل غير بالتراب

وفوق التراب ليش يبين حسنٌ ** ولاقبيحٌ لشيخٍ ولا شبابِ

بَلى سيضلُ من فعلي وقولي ** حُضورٌ رغم أني في غيابِ

فيا متأملاً رسمي ترحم ** علي بيومٍ أُدعى للحسابِ

وقل ربي تلطف في فقيرٍ ** لرحمتكَ الكبيرةِ والثوابِ

----------


## My tears

دربي من الحِزن غيَم .. شيوجهني المخيم .. و انته على الترب نايم
خويه لخاطر سكينه .. لا تسألني ﭼـا وينه .. انهض يا ﮔـمر هاشم

----------


## القلب المرح

لا مرحبا بغد ولا أهلا به .. ان كان تفريق الأحبة في غد

----------


## My tears

أنـا لـلزّهراء أهـدي قــلمي  .. هي وحي ـ وشعوري ـ ودمي 
أنــا لااعــرف الاّ حــبها .. وألـى دِفءِ وَلاَهَــا أَحـتَمِي 
هـي من روح النبيّ المصطفى .. وإليهــا أنـا روحـي تـنتمي 
وهـي الجـوهرة الفـرد الّتي .. خصّهــا الله بكـلّ القـــيم 
إن تسـد مـريم فـي أمّـتها .. فـلقد ســادت جـميع الأمـم 
نسـبي منهـا ومنهـا حسـبي .. وكفـاني العـزً أنّـي فـاطمي

----------


## moessa700

صبت علي مصائب لو انها صبت على الايام صرن لياليا

----------


## My tears

زحفنا .. يا أبو المنابر
زحفنا .. و إنته بالضماير
زحفنا .. زحفت المشاعر
زحفنا .. و حبك بنا طاير

----------


## القلب المرح

لا تنسـى بيني و بينك وعـــــد مانزعل وماننسى بعـــض ونبقى غاليين للأبـــد/ الله يدوم المحبة

----------


## My tears

يابن العسكري انهض فدتك الروح .... لسامرا يبو صالح ونكبتها
شلون شلون يا شبل الحسن سوّت .... أعداء الدين من خسّة طبيعتها
ابوك العسكري بيته انهدم مولاي .... وظلت قبته تعانق منارتها
قوم انهض يحامي الدار شوف الدار .... وسامرا تهاوت شوف حالتها
مولاي الصبر خلـّص وزاد الظيم .... وعاشت شيعتك بآلآم نكبتها
ودين المصطفى جدك غريب ٍ صار .... مثل ما بدأ بالغربه ووحشتها
قبة بيتكم مولاى جاها السيل .... ويخسى السيل يجرفها ويفتتها
قبه ما يدنسها ولا طاغوت .... تزهر باقيه بقلوب شيعتها
وسط القلب مو طينه وكوم احجار .... دم ولحم ويا عروق شادتها
قبه ما نسفها الحقد والإجرام .... ترجع شامخه وترجع سيادتها
وتتوافد عليها جملة الزوار .... والوفاد تتبرّك بتربتها

----------


## القلب المرح

*القلب يايمه تعب والحزن يايمه هلك صدري..*
*وين انا القى الاحبه كثر مافاروقني القلب عيا يعيش بدونهم*

----------


## My tears

اجهر بصوتـك للحبيـب مناديـا
و ارسم بدمعك نهر حزن جاريـا 
و ارث القباب إذا نثـرت قريحـة
بين القريض تبوح شعـرا قانيـا 
الهب جراحك من جـراح منـارة
تبدي الضيـاء جواهـرا ولآليـا 
و اشعل بصدرك زفـرة محروقـة
من نارها تمسي الضلوع حوانيـا 
هذا المصاب أكنت تسلـو عنـده
أم كنت تسكت صابرا أو راضيا ؟ 
أكبرت حلمك في الشدائـد جمـة
و اليوم أنكر لـو رأيتـك ساليـا 
هل كنت تسكت لو أتتك لواعجـي
و عراك ما فت الجوى و عرانيا ؟ 
إني وقفت علـى القبـاب مناديـا
نـورا تفـرّد للخلائـق هـاديـا 
و نزفت من عمق المصاب مدامعا
و عيون شجـو بالرثـاء بواكيـا 
ياليـت نفسـي للفـداء زهيـدة
و أبي و أمي و النفيـس الغاليـا 
حـقـد لآل محـمـد مـتـجـدد
قد عاد في غل الضمائـر ثاويـا 
لكنّ رب البيـت سـوف يذيقهـم
ذلا و ركنـا بالـيـا متداعـيـا 
و لسوف يكسرهم و يوهي عزمهم
و يذيقهـم مـرّ الهزيمـة ثانيـا

----------


## My tears

*وقبر بطوس يالها من مصيبـــــــــة ... توقد بالأحشاء في الحرقات 
إلى الحشـر حتى يبعث الله قائماً ... يــــفرج عنا الهم و الكربـــات 
علي بن موسى أرشد الله أمــــره ... وصلى عليه أفضل الصلوات 
*

----------


## العنود

_انت حين انقسمت على حافة الصمت000فجرت عينيك سنبلتين_
_ولون احتراقك شمسا000وانا حين اضرمت النار في داخلي_
_وشعري000واسطورة الزمن المستحيل_
_فكيف اذا جنت اسالك البوح000انكرت حلم اشتهائي_
_وبوحي000وشعري_
_افي العشق 000 سيدتي_
_عاشق مستبد000واخر مستعبد بالعطاء_*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## هديل

موضوع رائع جدا

وانا لذي ابيات لامير المؤمنين الامام علي عليه السلام 

يقول فيها واصفا هذه الدنيا:

انما الدنيا فناء ليس للدنيا ثبوت
انما الدنيا كبيت نسجته العنكبوت 

تحياتي لكم

----------


## My tears

*خذ حبيبي نبرة الأوتار من لحن الصفـــــــا*
*أو ما تسمع شعرا من خلاصات الوفـــــــــا*
*ذا حنيني واقف ينشد بالوجد قفـــــــــــــــــا
وينادي واعلياه بأرجاء الظــــــــــــــــــلام
لك مني واله جاء الهدى ملتهفــــــــــــــــــا*
*واشتياق حز في القلب وفي الصدر اختفـى*
*أنت سر في الضلوع للورى ما كشفـــــــــا*
*أتقر العين من دونك لحظا وتنــــــــــــــــام*

*..*
*.*

----------


## القلب المرح

ليتني اهنى بفرحات المنالي           
           ويشترح قلبٍ من الغيبه حزينا


واستمع لعلومهم أول بتالي          
           وانثر اشواقي على عزف الونينا


وانشد الحان الهوى واسجع لغالي          
           مستريح البال في قرب الظنينا


ليتني ويّاه في حب وظلالي           
           من غدير الحب نشرب مرتوينا


حالنا أبداً علينا ما يحالي           
           في حبورٍ في سرورٍ مهتنينا


ما يغيّر عن تصافينا الشكالي          
           وما تغيّرنا حكايات السنينا

----------


## amili

باسمه تعالى  
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد  

من أجمل ما قرأت لمولاي الأمير عليه السلام أنه قال في وصفه لسيدي ومولاي الإمام الحجة عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف ابياتا منها :  


قلبي إليك من الأشواق يحترق  
ودمع عيني من الأعماق يندفق  
الشوق يحرقني والدمع يغرقني  
فهل رأيت غريقاً وهو يحترق  
سيد البلغاء والحكماء والأوصياء الإمام علي عليه السلام

----------


## العنود

*حبيب ليس بعدي حبيب*
*ومالواه في قلبي نصيب*
*حبيب غاب عن عيني وجسمي*
*وعن قلبي حبيبي لا يغيب*
*دع ذكر النساء فما لهن وفاء*
*ريح الصبا وعهودهن سواء*
*يكسرن قلبك ثم لا يجبرنه*
*وقلوبهن من الوفاء خلاء*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## My tears

*تعجبيني و لك مـن حروفـي ثنـا
دام ذا ردك عسـى انـك تسلميـن 

ما رجيت من الشعر غايه و منـى
و الهدف سامي و أظنـك تعرفيـن 

جيت انا و الشعر .. و الشعر و أنا
اربع رجال ٍ من شمـال و  يميـن 

ما رضينا الحزن في قلـب اختنـا
و الحميّـه بقولنـا تصـدر رنيـن 

بـس لقينـاهـا تـعـدّت باسـنـا
شامخه ما تخضع لغـدر  السنيـن 

و اطمأن القلب و غادر مـن هنـا
يدعـي الله بالشعـر باكـر تجيـن 

مدي جسـور الشعـر مـن بيننـا
لجل نبقى ذكـرى لا ردّينـا طيـن*

----------


## My tears

*و طمّنا على  احوالـك
غناتي يا عسى مرتـاح 

عسانا نمر فـي بالـك
غلانا باقـي ٍمـا  راح 

حبيبي شاقنا  وصالـك
و شاقتنا ليالـي مـلاح 

تولّهنا علـى ارسالـك
على حس ٍيداوي جراح 

حرام نغنّـي  اطلالـك
تعال ارجع لنا  نرتـاح 

تعبنا نرجـي  زلالـك
عطاشا والعطش ذبّـاح 

حسبنـا غيرنـا مالـك
ولا لك غيرنـا افـراح 

لقينا الهجـر  يحلالـك
و قلبك ما شكى ما ناح 

اذا كان الجفـا  فالـك
و تقتل دون ذنب ارواح 

ترى ما نشكر  افعالـك
ولا كان العشم يا صاح 

واذا به غيرنـا  نالـك
و قلبك في هواه  ارتاح 

هنّياله...هـنّـيـالـك
زماني يا خسـاره راح*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

الموضوع رائع حبيت أشارك بأبيات تأثرت بقراءتهم
إذا بليت بعسرة فأصبر لها****صبر الكريم فإن ذلك أحزم
لا تشكون إلى الخلائق إنما****تشكوا الرحيم إلى الذي لا يرحم

----------


## عبير الزهراء

وهذي أبيات ثانيه ...
*عسى الكرب الذي أمسيت فيه****يكون وراءه فرج قريب*
*إذا المرء أعيته المروءه يافعا****فمطلبها كهلا عليه ثقيل*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

وهذي الأبيات قالتها رابعة العدوية
حينما سألها سفيان الثوري عن درجه إيمانها وإعتقادهابالله عزوجل فأجابت أنهاتعبدالله لاشوقاإلى الجنه ولاخوفامن النار بل لأنهاتعشقه وتحبه ثم أنشدت شعرا عرفانيا رائعا...
*أحبك حبين حب الهوى***وحبالأنك أهل لذاكا*
*فأما الذي هوحب الهوى***فشغلي بذكرك عمن سواكا*
*وأماالذي أنت أهل له***فكشفك للحجب حتى أراكا*
*فلا الحمد في ذاولا ذاك لي***ولكن لك الحمد في ذا وذاكا*

----------


## My tears

*ثلاث سنين انا اخطط لهذا اليوم يا بو سعود*
*تيسّر حالي و جاهز اوفّي وعدي بوقته*

*و فجأه جتني تتعذر .. تقول تأخَرَت لوعود*
*و انا مستغرب و اسمع كأني وعدها خنته !!*

*حسبت انها تمازحني و تتصنع جفا و صدود*
*ضحكت بوجهها من قلب.. مع انْها بايخه النكته*

*و قالت ارضى بالواقع .. قلبي ماهو المعهود*
*تغير كل شي صوبك .. نصيبي ما اظن انته !!*

*كنت ف يوم محبوبي و لكن ما اظن نعود*
*وصل من قبل ما توصل .. و انا ذاك الصبر عفته*

*و لكن تكفى صدقني و يشهد ربي المعبود*
*ترى ما خنتك بغفله .. ولا كلمته و شفته*

*صراحه اهلي قالوا لي بأنه ولد اصل و جود*
*و جتني امه بالصوره .. و بكلمات المدح اخته*

*سكت و قلت هي فرصه مدام الجود في الموجود*
*و قالوا كل من حولي علامات الرضا سكته*

*و انا فكرت دام امه و اخته ما عليهم زود*
*اكيد اني براضيهم اذا وافقت و اخترته*

*و اراضي اهلي و اخواني مدام ان الفرح مقصود*
*عطيت الناس انا كلمه ومعاهم وقتي حددته*

*و لا اقدر اغيرها .. ترى عند العرب منقود*
*اوافق و اعتذر باجر و اقول الراي غيرته !*

*تبي تشرح لي المنقود .. تصدق عاد يا بو سعود؟*
*تبيني اقتنع و ارضى بحال ٍ عمري ما عشته*

*انا ماني بقايلها .. عسى يفرش ثراها ورود*
*بعد ما حطمت قلبي و طعم الموت جربته*

*عسى بفستانها اشواك .. و في ثوبه عقارب سود*
*و نار ٍ تحرق الكوشه و تحرق بيتهم حتى*

*و موت بليلة الدخله يبرد حرتي يا كود*
*ولا احس انها بحضنه يلامس خد لامسته*

*علي اهون اذا ماتوا ولا بنفس السرير رقود*
*ترى صعب ٍ علي اتخيل اللي ما تخيلته*

*عسى قاع الثرى يقسى و يتحول صخر جلمود*
*و حفار القبر يرفض يسوي فوق مقدرته*

*ترى دفنة عديم الذات تلوع حتى كبد الدود*
*و من خان العهود و مات تعافه حتى مقبرته*

*عسى ربي يجازيهم بحبل ٍ من مسد ممدود*
*يعلقهم من اطرافه و فوقه نار ٍ و تحته*

*انا ماني حقود و شين ولاني من نسل نمرود*
*ومن حط نفسه بوضعي بيقول اللي انا قلته*

*مدام الفعل له ردة فعل والله ابشري بردود*
*بدعي دامني حي ٍ و بغرس للدعا نبته*

*و بسقيها نزيف القلب و دمع ٍ ما رحم لخدود*
*و تكبر و الثمر ثاري من اللي خانني و صنته*

*انا نذرٍ علي اكتب و افجر هالقصيد رعود*
*و اسمّع كل بشر صوتي عجبته ولا زعلته*

*و اردد للي يسمعني .. اذا حبيت ( حط حدود )*
*انا حبيت دون حدود و شوف اللي تكبدته*

*ثلاث سنين انا ابني و جت ( صوره ) بكل برود*
*خذت مني شقى عمري و حلم ٍ ( قلت ) حققته !!!* 

*ثلاث سنين انا اخطط لهذا اليوم يا بو سعود*
*وتوافق من كلام اخته .. و صوره ( 4 ف 6 )*

*ساقي الشوق*
*تحميل*

----------


## My tears

*يـا غرامـن فالحـشـا لاســي     ..   سيدي لي بحسناتك اتسـودي*
*يــا مالـكـن قلـبـن   المـاسـي     ..   يـا معـنـي الـريـم   لعـنـودي*
*رووف بـه خـلـن   امجـاسـي    ..    لـي مـوده ايـوده   وايـيـودي*
*ارهيف الحس دوم   حساسـي    ..    وانته لي باحساسك اشدودي*
*لــي يحـبـك ريــم   مـيـاسـي    ..    لي وصوفه زد عن   الخـودي*
*حاكمـن لـه بسـاس رساسـي     ..   دون دسـتـورن أو   ابـنـودي*
*يا هـوى رووحـي   ولنفاسـي    ..    يا غناة الـروح يـا   مفنـودي*
*ارحم اللي بالهـوى   ايقاسـي    ..    حيث لانـك لروحـه اتقـودي*

*الريم*

----------


## My tears

* لاغاب صوتك ماتفيد المراسيل
وفر على الجوال كثر الرسايل 

والله لو تاخذ لدمـي تحاليـل
تلقاك بالجينات صايل وجايـل 

حبك تعدى حب الأكراد  لاربيل
الا تعدى حب شمـر  لحايـل* 

 :rolleyes:

----------


## القلب المرح

*سأمضي وما بالموت عار على الفتى *** اذا مانوى خيرا وجاهد مسلما*

*وواسى رجالا صالحين بنفسه *** وخالف مبثورا وفارق مجرما*

*فإن عشت لم اندم وان مت لم أُلم *** كفى بك ذلا ان تعيش وترغما*

----------


## My tears

*يا كربلاءُ يا لغزَ عمري .. ما أنتِ الاّ بقعة َ المجدِ الأثيل ِ*
*فيكِ الالهُ أودع سرّاً .. قدّسه العالم ُ جيلا ً بعد جيل*
*من عهدِ آدم و الأنبياءُ .. من بعده نوحٌ مروراً بالخليل*
*موسى وعيسى كلٌّ و طه .. و قد أسالَ الدّم من أمر ِ الجليل*

----------


## النغم انيني

*رحلتو ومن بقا وياي          يحس بضحكتي وبكاي*
* أنا من لي في هالدنيا      سواك ان طالت الغيبه*
 طبعا هذه من اغنيه للجسمي  بس عن جد تاثر فيني واااااااااااااااجد

----------


## صافي1043

انا ان طوقني الهم  سادعو يا علي 
حين تشتد خطوبي سانادي يا علي

----------


## My tears

*عندي كلام رائع لا أستطيع قوله*
*أخاف أن يزداد طيني بلة*
*لأن أبجديتي*
*في رأي حامي عزتي*
*لا تحتوي غير حروف العلة ؛* 
*فحيث سرت مخبر يلقي علي ظله*
*يلصق بي كالنملة* 
*يبحث في حقيبتي* 
*يسبح في محبرتي،* 
*يطلع لي في الحلم كل ليلة* 
*حتى إذا قبلت يوما طفلتي* 
*أشعر أن الدولة* 
*قد وضعت لي مخبرا في القبلة* 
*يقيس حجم قبلتي*
*يطبع بصمة لها عن شفتي*
*يرصد وعي الغفلة* 
*حتى إذا ماقلت يوما جملة،* 
*يعلن عن إدانتي، ويطرح الأدلة* 
*لا تسخرو مني ، فحتى القبلة*
*تعد في أوطاننا حادثة تمس أمن الدولة*

----------


## كونــــــــان

ولقد تمر على الغدير                 تخالة النبت مرآة زهت بأطار

----------


## My tears

*أريدك وحيا قرمزيا يضمخني بالوجود القمر
أريدك فيض يقين يمسح العتمة
أريدك اشراق خلق يجرح السديم
أريدك وقتا من ماء يرجع العيد الابدي لكل شيء*

----------

